# texas mondio trial



## Lisa Geller

Just wanted to send out luck to the "mondio outcast warrior" jeff o on his level 2
Go get'em Buko!


----------



## Steve Strom

Congratulations Jeff.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Lisa Geller said:


> Just wanted to send out luck to the "mondio outcast warrior" jeff o on his level 2
> Go get'em Buko!


Ditto Lisa! Let's [-o<[-o<[-o< Buko doesn't hand it to Jeff :-s


----------



## David Feliciano

Based on Jeff's previous trial results, he is going to need this luck.

Maybe he should look into the "gay sport" of schutzhund. According to Jeff it is much easier, so maybe he might see some success.


----------



## Steve Strom

Ooops, I should have said good luck Jeff. Mis-read that a little bit.


----------



## David Feliciano

We should also all thank Apu Nahasapeemapetilon for being kind enough to give Jeff the weekend off of work.*
*


----------



## David Feliciano

So....How did Jeff and Buko do???


----------



## David Feliciano

Jeff eeked by today with a score of 243. If he plays a little bit more often with his little wood he can make up some points. He just needs to pound his little wood into Buko's head


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Thanks Lisa, 

Buko got a 247, so he passed. He ****ed me off in the little wood, and the retrieve was special, as he heard one of the photographers snapping off pics. I had no idea what the hell he was doing there, but when I saw the video, it made sense.

I am posting the whole thing on youtube, that way people can see what it looked like.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thanks Lisa,
> 
> Buko got a 247, so he passed. He ****ed me off in the little wood, and the retrieve was special, as he heard one of the photographers snapping off pics. I had no idea what the hell he was doing there, but when I saw the video, it made sense.
> 
> I am posting the whole thing on youtube, that way people can see what it looked like.


Congratulations, Passing is passing. It's a lot more then most of the trash talking ankle biters on the list will ever accomplish VBG


----------



## Candy Eggert

Congrats Jeff and Buko \\/ Like Thomas said "passing is passing" ;-)


----------



## Steve Strom

Now with improved reading comprehension and without skimming I can correctly say, Congratulations Jeff.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas

i liked the heeling!

congratulations


----------



## David Feliciano

passing is passing 

average is average

Is your pass/fail ratio with Buko finally above 50 percent?


----------



## Candy Eggert

David Feliciano said:


> passing is passing
> 
> average is average
> 
> Is your pass/fail ratio with Buko finally above 50 percent?


Don't be a dick David :-k Those who throw stones at glass kennels get their ass kicked in trial 

Are you bored and borrowing trouble instead of being outside training?!


----------



## David Feliciano

Candy Eggert said:


> Don't be a dick David :-k Those who throw stones at glass kennels get their ass kicked in trial
> 
> Are you bored and borrowing trouble instead of being outside training?!


So, is that why Jeff has such problems passing in trial. Is that why Jeff has never been on a podium? Is that why Jeff got kicked out of his training club by an overwhelming vote?

If I was outside training, I know I wouldn't see you around Candy


----------



## Candy Eggert

David Feliciano said:


> So, is that why Jeff has such problems passing in trial. Is that why Jeff has never been on a podium? Is that why Jeff got kicked out of his training club by an overwhelming vote?
> 
> If I was outside training, I know I wouldn't see you around Candy


 That you're so attached to Jeff and what he does/doesn't do. Who cares? And you've been on how many podiums yourself?! What a bunch of crap [-X

We must be training in different places then ;-)~ Thank goodness I'm directionally challenged!


----------



## David Feliciano

Candy Eggert said:


> And you've been on how many podiums yourself?! What a bunch of crap [-X


More than Jeff :-({|=


----------



## Michele Moore

Congratulations, Jeff!


----------



## Nicole Stark

Congrats guys.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: Podium*



David Feliciano said:


> More than Jeff :-({|=


Do tell. How many dogs have you titled and how many times have you been on the podium? The only thing I find when I googled your name was, you were (are) a basic level UScA helper.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: Podium*



David Feliciano said:


> More than Jeff :-({|=


Do tell. How many dogs have you titled and how many times have you been on the podium? The only thing I found when I googled your name was that you were a basic UScA Helper.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

He actually got a 255, as there was an error on his first days sheet. I showed the judge his send away on youtube and she was kind enough to change it.


He got a 243 and a half today, I took some points away today, but the performance was basically the same. I posted most of his trial on youtube for some of the new MR people to watch the whole thing and not just the bitework.

I was going to go for his three, but got talked out of it by the people I train with. I actually decided NOT to piss anyone off by trialing. I think he would have gotten it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gtc2CS-EC8

There are like 5 of these I think.


----------



## James Downey

Congrats on the title Jeff!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Congrats Jeff.

**** you D Fellatio.


----------



## kristin tresidder

congratulations :razz:


----------



## chris haynie

good job jeff and buko!! congrats on the MR2

I watched all of your new youtube vids and he did pretty good. The DOH was really nice, as soon as the decoy slapped your back buko was all over him. Of course this is all just my fairly unexperienced opion. 

whats up with that retrieve Jeff? it looked like he was just really hyped up by the crowd and lost focus.


----------



## David Feliciano

LOL @ having problems with his retrieve. Lets see Jeff's dog retrieve a 5lb dumbbell on the flat and a two pound dumbbell over a meter jump and 2 meter wall. BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I went back and looked at the video, as I thought that was weird as well. Can you hear the camera going off just as he was going to pick up the retrieve item ?? That is what happened, he was sure there was a decoy.

Both mornings we worked on the scent discrimination, or "little wood" LOL

He did ok both mornings,before the trial and zero'd both times during the trial. 

At least he was consistant. : )

I have to work all night, so I will try and post his trial from today on youtube in the next couple days.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

David Feliciano said:


> LOL @ having problems with his retrieve. Lets see Jeff's dog retrieve a 5lb dumbbell on the flat and a two pound dumbbell over a meter jump and 2 meter wall. BWAHAHAHAHAHA


 
2 meter wall? Where is that?


----------



## David Feliciano

Kyle Sprag said:


> 2 meter wall? Where is that?


excuse me...1.8 meter wall with a 650gram dumbbell:razz:


----------



## Kyle Sprag

David Feliciano said:


> excuse me...1.8 meter wall with a 650gram dumbbell:razz:


Are you talking about an A-Frame?:?


----------



## David Feliciano

Kyle Sprag said:


> Are you talking about an A-Frame?:?


http://www.dvgamerica.com/whatis.html


----------



## chris haynie

"Can you hear the camera going off just as he was going to pick up the retrieve item ?? That is what happened, he was sure there was a decoy."

i heard that. it could sound a lot like a clatter stick to a dog. 

do you think it was an issue of sensitivity to environmental stimulus, or do was he just really amped and looking for a decoy to fight with?


In MR can they pick it up on the second pass for reduced points?

later on in the DOH section they were actual decoys and they were making noises with the tools and that one dood yelling bout you suck at whatever it you were supoosed to be doing and he was seemingly unphased. does he get "tipped off" to the DOH exercise with the presence of two decoys?


----------



## Kyle Sprag

David Feliciano said:


> http://www.dvgamerica.com/whatis.html


 

LOL, I don't see an A-Frame as a "wall". A wall is Straight up and Down without the Carpet and/or Ribs to help the dog, like Schutzhund had in the past.

BTW, Ring the lowest height for the real wall is 1.8 meters.......:-&


----------



## David Feliciano

Kyle Sprag said:


> LOL, I don't see an A-Frame as a "wall". A wall is Straight up and Down without the Carpet and/or Ribs to help the dog, like Schutzhund had in the past.
> 
> BTW, Ring the lowest height for the real wall is 1.8 meters.......:-&


The name of the exercise is the retrieve over the wall :-?


----------



## Kyle Sprag

David Feliciano said:


> The name of the exercise is the retrieve over the wall :-?


 
Yeh, like the Bite is now a Grip and the long bite is sometimes call a Courage test........:-#


GAY!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Who is blowing the whistle in these ring trials ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: do you think it was an issue of sensitivity to environmental stimulus, or do was he just really amped and looking for a decoy to fight with?

Decoy, watch the dog and you will see he doesn't give a shit about environment.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Who is blowing the whistle in these ring trials ?

ME.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ME.


Thanks, I couldn't see that in the videos and I didn't know because I have never seen one in person.


----------



## kendra velazquez

Congrats Jeff ! Nice job both of ya


----------



## Bob Scott

Congrats to both!


----------



## Geoff Empey

Kyle Sprag said:


> 2 meter wall? Where is that?


In his dreams ... LOL. http://www.dvgamerica.com/graphics/A-Frame.gif a spade is a spade .. Be careful that poopsie doesn't get his nail caught on the top.


----------



## Julie Blanding

Congratulations Jeff. Nice Work!

Julie


----------



## Craig Wood

Congrats to Buko and Jeff
Will miss you guys this Sat at Ricks.
Sure would like to bring Boogie and Halo down as soon as it gets cold up here if its OK with you.
Craig


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I would be more than glad to see you. One of these days I am gonna have to get a house so I have some room for guests. : )

Love to see Boogy and Halo. Gonna take Boogy to the track and beat some greyhound ass with that dog.


----------



## Faisal Khan

That is seriously GAY.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: That is seriously GAY

Probably.


----------



## Chad Byerly

I guess this is a (slightly) better thread to congratulate Jeff and Buko. So "good job", and thanks for posting video. 

On another thread with video links I said "congrats" before I knew it landed in the middle of dumb stuff back and forth stuff including Jeff calling someone a "dog boy" or something... 

Not up on drama around here, but I did think a couple of those sorta recent cartoon videos people made were funny...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I think your veganess has affected your memory. LOL Thanks 

Are you going to go to the decoy formation down in Florida ??


----------



## Chad Byerly

I doubt I'll be making the formation next month, unfortunately. Looks like I won't make it out to train this weekend either..

On health:
Not sure about the memory issue, but I might as well be cathetered for my vegan protein shake mixes (mostly rice or soy), spoonfulls of flax oil, and other crap. We'll see how this goes...
Running everyday too!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Nice. Hopefully you won't fall out from lack of everything. : )


----------

